

Apple awarded $1 billion in patent case vs. Samsung - mindstab
http://bottomline.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/08/24/13461447-apple-awarded-1-billion-in-patent-case-vs-samsung

======
sambolling
Post it to Hacker News, idiot.

